# BOM mouser parts list google docs spreadsheet



## beachbum (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm awaiting a relatively big order of PCBs and I'm putting together my shopping cart for parts. Up here in Canada, it hasn't been worth it to ship small batches from small bear and other small suppliers, so I feel more comfortable just getting everything I can from mouser. Next Gen guitar in Canada has been good for pots, enclosures and other misc items so I'll only order specialty parts if absolutely necessary. 

For the pedalpcb pcbs I'm ordering, I made a google spreadsheet, with the associated mouser parts whenever they're available. I really appreciated the AionFX pedals I made this way, it made ordering a breeze and took out a lot of the guesswork when I had no idea what was what. 









						parts list.xlsx
					






					drive.google.com
				




Currently, I've put the parts for a paragon, julia, duocast, angry andy+ and a complex drive. There are still some parts missing that aren't available from mouser or next gen, which I will get to later today or tomorrow.

It's still a work in progress, and I feel I'm still sometimes guessing when I'm choosing the right caps (I usually go lowest tolerance>over 35v>lowest price) but I thought it might help some other beginners get started, and maybe get some feedback from the more experienced builders on how good/bad my parts selection is. 

cheers!


----------



## beachbum (Jan 14, 2021)

Just an update to this, I've created a new blank spreadsheet here









						!Blank AIONFX BOM Template
					

Consolidated Supplier BOM  Pedal,Category,location,value,No location,Full description (must include location and value), cap values should be as follows: Xuf, Xn, Xpf,Supplier,description,mouser part,marking Resistors-1/4W,r1,2k4,2k4,r1 2k4,Tayda,Metal film resistor, 1/4W,A-2606,Red-Yel-Blk-Brn-B...




					docs.google.com
				




This uses the actual master list from AION FX. If you copy your BOM from the pedalpcb documentation into column G, It should populate automatically the spreadsheet after you enter the category into Column C. AION uses very specific caps for values, so if the cap doesn't show up, it usually means it's set to look for another kind of cap. 

Some more obscure items obviously won't show up no matter what. But I hope this will save me some time. 

Hope this helps others too


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 14, 2021)

Very smart!


----------

